# internetradio übers web verwalten



## danyomc (28. November 2006)

Moin, hab bei mir n ubuntu-server stehen, auf den ich ein shoutcast oder ähnlichen radio-server packen möchte, was das komplizierte an der sache ist, ich möchte meine Musiksammlung auf den Server packen und die dann über ein Webinterface verwalten, so das ich meine musik von überall aus hören kann.

Um sich besser vorzustellen was ich überhaupt meine ist hier ein kommerzielles Projekt, was ähnlichkeit zu meinen hat: http://shoutcast.setnine.com/

Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht wie ich das anpacken soll.
Der Server braucht ja ein DJ der ihm die Musikdaten gibt,
dies muss dann halt im webinterface ablaufen, gibt es hier vllt. schon programme die das lösen? oder nur leicht erweiter werden müssen?
Oder was habt ihr für Ideen dazu?

MfG
Danyo


----------



## vsitor (7. Januar 2007)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich finde die momentane Shoutcast lösung echt blöd.
Auf der Shoutcastseite steht:

"Die Anzahl der Hörer die Ihr Programm gleichzeitig hören können, ist abhängig von der Bandbreite Ihrer Internetverbindung "

Das ist schonmal total dämlich, ich will meine kiste nicht dauernd anhaben bzw. nicht meine ganze DSL bandbreite verjubeln ...
Also kommt nur eine serverbasierte Lösung in Frage, eine Software bei der man zB mit XML eine Playlist anlegt und dann die Titelreihenfolge angibt


----------

